# headers Ga16de for Ga16i



## blakb12 (Dec 15, 2002)

I just purchased the header for the GA16de off ebay. I got for $161.00 shipped. once i get it what other things do i need to do to get it to fit on my GA16I engine. My current stock header has two pipes coming off the right side, do i need but or one for the new header. Hit me back and let me know whats up.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i believe both of those lines are egr lines but dont quote me on that. i know for sure that one of them has to be extended . can anyone back me up? sentrastud, mart?


----------



## blakb12 (Dec 15, 2002)

do it bolt right up to the stock cat or do i need to extend the pipe to attach.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

get into the Ga serie section there should be plenty of infos for you but to my knowledge since this headers was meant for the Ga16de, your 2 egr pipe would have to go!.. not same engine, not same egr placement... and header, is it carb EO ??... if so youll have the holes but youll have some costum piping to do to connect them !!...

(btw ive putted all that into a new thread for ya since its not related to the original !)


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

blakb12 said:


> *I just purchased the header for the GA16de off ebay. I got for $161.00 shipped. once i get it what other things do i need to do to get it to fit on my GA16I engine. My current stock header has two pipes coming off the right side, do i need but or one for the new header. Hit me back and let me know whats up. *


 ***** This has been asked many times before. I have replied to it many times before. Do a search and you'll find a whole list of threads on this. But to pinpoint the info. you're looking for in regards to the two pipes going into your stock exhaust manifold, go to: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8104&highlight=GA16DE+header+on+GA16i
When you put it on, make sure you report back to us how it went. No one has done that to date. Thanks


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I am in the process of finishing up my GA16DE header (Pacesetter)to my ga16i. And yes it bolt right up with no problem on the cylinder head. It even has enough space between the header and the alternator which was a problem with GA16DE. Although, the install is not really a bolt-on process. I have to lenghten the EGR pipe, and I have to remove the cover opposite the fan. Also, I have to bent the bracket that attaches this cover so the O2 sensor will have room. The worst part is the downpipe that should bolt on the pipe before the cat, well the stock pipe is angled so it will not attach to the secondary. Another problem is the A.I.V. unit which connects to the stock manifold. It is absent in the GA16DE since it is controlled by the computer. I am going to tap from the EGR pipe going to the AIV unit. Last but not least is the crossmember. I will have to grind off a little bit so the secondary will have some clearance.

Check out some pics but remember it is not yet finish;









EGR connection;









O2 SENSOR, notice the bent metal bracket;









Alternator clearance, not a problem;









Downpipe to Cat shortage and not lining up;


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I forgot to thank BlownB310 for answering my questions about the possibility of GA16DE header to GA16i, since he confirm to me awhile ago that the exhaust manifold gasket is the same for both engine. Thanks blownb310!!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Mervic said:


> *I forgot to thank BlownB310 for answering my questions about the possibility of GA16DE header to GA16i, since he confirm to me awhile ago that the exhaust manifold gasket is the same for both engine. Thanks blownb310!!! *


 ***** You are more than welcome Mervic, and thanks for posting the pics! I am glad to finally see how this install worked out. Seems like you have got all of the little differences solved. Nice work. It was also great to actually see pics of a GA16i with a header on it. 

P.S. I would not tee the AIV pipe into the EGR pipe. The AIV flows *into* the exhaust manifold, and the EGR flows *out* of the exhaust manifold. I would just delete the AIV. It doesn't effect the way the car runs at all. [Although it does clean up your tailpipe emissions if you live in an area that has emissions testing].


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Thanks for clearing that up. I did not know that the AIV flows opposite the EGR. I actually remove the pipe and left the little bent hose on the AIV and plugged it with a spark plug temporarily.


----------



## blakb12 (Dec 15, 2002)

Mervic
thanks for the information regarding the header inastall on my GA16I engine. Also thanks for the visual with the pics. thanks again. I will let you guys know how my header install goes. Thanks again.


----------



## blakb12 (Dec 15, 2002)

Oh I forgot let me know how the AIV connection go.


----------

